# Underwater Muskie Action



## opadry (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi:
I saw one of my clips on this board, thought you may enjoy some more UW action.

http://www.youtube.com/user/opadry#p/u/6/d937lzUSYtg

http://www.youtube.com/user/opadry#p/u/0/F_BG5Hu2v2Y

Don


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Very cool!


----------



## opadry (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you drjongy:
I really like this site, It has something for everyone, I grew up hunting ,trapping fishing and you can get information on everyhting here.
Happy you liked the clips. Maybe my music choice was not that great for the combination clips! hehe

A couple of those muskies looked like Delilah's ! hehe
I have a bunch of fun doing this but the clips are few and far between !

Don


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You must have the camera setup on a downrigger ball, eh?

Crazy stuff with them following and not taking the bait that much. Can you see what is happening real time, or do you have to wait until you get home to look at the footage?


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Wow, thanks for that. Pretty informative!


----------



## opadry (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, it is attached to a downrigger ball, it was an Aqua Vu. The figure 8 clips, the camera was attached with a bracket to the side of the boat. I could see the clips real time on my Aqua Vu moniter. I would speed up s turn and take them into rocks to try and get strikes. I got very few strikes over the years but lots of follows.
Don


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well edited, and well put together. I like the Plain White Tees as the soundtrack, lends that certain intimacy one gets with muskie fishing. I liked the closing where you slow-mo'd the strike. Kudos!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

very cool video.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Don.Never know who you run into nowadays.A predator is a predator is a......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That was pretty awesome. I have only caught one muskie and that was bass fishing. I really appreciate it more, after watching how much they follow and never strike.


----------

